

Anything you can do, I can do meta - sajid
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=18047

======
carolyntierney
Update 2012!! I am the recruiter for Charles Simonyi's company, Intentional
Software Corporation, and we are hiring developers to work on our language
workbench technology! www.intentsoft.com

